# New monitor suggestions? :)



## El_Mayo (Jun 9, 2012)

Fairly straightforward

I want at least a 24" 1080p monitor. I don't know anything about (dynamic) contrast ratios and hz so I don't really know what to look for there
Good viewing angles would be nice too
I want it for PC use, as well as PS3 (over HDMI), so built in speakers would be a big plus (otherwise I dunno how I'm gonna get sound from the PS3 lol

I'm gonna go out and have a look soon in PC World/Curry's (and obviously buy it cheaper online lol)


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 10, 2012)

a Turtle Beach headset is going to sound much better than a monitor. 

http://www.turtlebeach.com/products/ps3-gaming-headsets.aspx


----------



## NC37 (Jun 10, 2012)

PS3 is nice in that, you can run video through one and audio through another rather simply. So if you have standard speakers you could use an old PS1/PS2 cable into an adapter then run video through HDMI.

This is what I do with mine. Cept my LCD is just before HDCP became prevalent so I use an HDfury box. I run HDMI from PS3 to HDfury via HDMI to DVI cable which converts signal to DVI and then to VGA. My DVI doesn't work on the monitor so I kinda have to use VGA.

Then I use a standard composite Playstation cable and set the system to run sound through that instead of HDMI. Use a composite to 3.5mm adapter on my speaker. One that came with my 360 actually.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 10, 2012)

LG IPS235V IPS LCD LED 23" HDMI Monitor | Ebuyer.c...

Use headphone sound out from PS3 lol


----------



## El_Mayo (Jun 10, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> LG IPS235V IPS LCD LED 23" HDMI Monitor | Ebuyer.c...
> 
> Use headphone sound out from PS3 lol



I just watched this, and that stuff can literally be had for around £2 in total, so the speaker thing is a non issue now


----------



## El_Mayo (Jul 19, 2012)

bump: I forgot to attach the video in my last post 

The LG monitor posted in here is still in stock, but I'm looking for any other alternatives. It's hard though, cos I can't test the monitors for myself. What features should I be looking for in a monitor for gaming and video editing


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 19, 2012)

this is a great monitor for content professionals on a budget

http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B0031U1AFU/?tag=tec053-21

LG H-IPS panel. 8-bit + FRC. HDMI port. not really a gaming monitor..


----------



## El_Mayo (Jul 20, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> this is a great monitor for content professionals on a budget
> 
> http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B0031U1AFU/?tag=tec053-21
> 
> LG H-IPS panel. 8-bit + FRC. HDMI port. not really a gaming monitor..



£362 IS NOT IN MY BUDGET

bet it's really good though


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 20, 2012)

Might be worth checking out at CEX dude, if the monitor is "unbranded" I.E not a Dell/Asus or other main stream brand they sell it as generic regardless of specifications.( for example 4 months ago I got a 22 inch 1080p monitor for £60 with a 12 month warranty, not bad.)


----------



## francis511 (Jul 20, 2012)

http://www.tesco.com/direct/technik...eeview/213-3315.prd?skuId=213-3315&pageLevel=

Got a tesco locally ?


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 20, 2012)

francis511 said:


> Got a tesco locally ?






In all seriousness though, don't touch Tesco own brand stuff the internals are cheap as hell!

Better to look on ebuyer/misco etc see if there's something of similar price.


----------



## Jeffredo (Jul 20, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> £362 IS NOT IN MY BUDGET
> 
> bet it's really good though



Did you give a budget in any of your posts?


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 20, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> £362 IS NOT IN MY BUDGET
> 
> bet it's really good though



How about this? http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....ccMrhh5SHV2ZyxVh3RFjU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 20, 2012)

pantherx12 said:


> How about this? http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....ccMrhh5SHV2ZyxVh3RFjU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



I need to put some cash aside for one of these before they all disappear or they jack up the prices because of their popularity. Best damn monitors going right now for the money 

Tho I don't know that my corner desk actually fit one.


----------



## El_Mayo (Jul 21, 2012)

pantherx12 said:


> How about this? http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....ccMrhh5SHV2ZyxVh3RFjU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



yeah Wrigleyvillain told me about those
but £239! I want a monitor and new graphics card for about £300 total


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 21, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> yeah Wrigleyvillain told me about those
> but £239! I want a monitor and new graphics card for about £300 total



Pffft fine don't get the obscenely fancy monitor  yamakasi probably do 1080p monitors for a pittance you should check : ]

Also I'ma selling my rig if you'd like my 7850 for £30 off retail price ( this one happens to be a beast of an over-clocker)

( 150 on gpu, 150 for monitor left  )


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Jul 21, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> yeah Wrigleyvillain told me about those
> but £239! I want a monitor and new graphics card for about £300 total



Buy another 5770 and the rest use it for the monitor


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 21, 2012)

_ALB_R3D X said:


> Buy another 5770 and the rest use it for the monitor



If he sells his current it essentially makes buying my card £90, and it would wreck the 5770 in crossfire 

( get like 55fps average in heaven, tessellation normal, that's about 3 times that of a single 5770)


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Jul 21, 2012)

pantherx12 said:


> If he sells his current he it essentially makes buying my card £90, and it would wreck the 5770 in crossfire
> 
> ( get like 55fps average in heaven, tessellation normal, that's about 3 times that of a single 5770)



That's a better solution probably,plus 2GB will do him good cause he mostly plays BF3


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 21, 2012)

_ALB_R3D X said:


> That's a better solution probably,plus 2GB will do him good cause he mostly plays BF3



If he wants to save even more money I've a GTX 460 with a huge custom cooler on it (768mb) 

Keeps the card under 55 c no matter what voltage you set


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Jul 21, 2012)

pantherx12 said:


> If he wants to save even more money I've a GTX 460 with a huge custom cooler on it (768mb)
> 
> Keeps the card under 55 c no matter what voltage you set



Don't think that one will cut it for BF3
On topic : this is the monitor I use Link and I'm really satisfied


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 21, 2012)

_ALB_R3D X said:


> Don't think that one will cut it for BF3
> On topic : this is the monitor I use Link and I'm really satisfied



yeah your probably right, the ultra setting requires 1.5gb right?


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Jul 21, 2012)

pantherx12 said:


> yeah your probably right, the ultra setting requires 1.5gb right?



More like 2GB+...3GB would be enough I think


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 21, 2012)

_ALB_R3D X said:


> More like 2GB+...3GB would be enough I think



 That's crazy, I really need to give bf3 a try.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 21, 2012)

Do me do me! My budget's £130 (actually £100 but going over for the right monitor); is there much better than this for the price?

LG IPS235V IPS LCD LED 23" HDMI Monitor | Ebuyer.c...

14ms response time is the only bit that makes me wonder.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 21, 2012)

scaminatrix said:


> Do me do me! My budget's £130 (actually £100 but going over for the right monitor); is there much better than this for the price?
> 
> LG IPS235V IPS LCD LED 23" HDMI Monitor | Ebuyer.c...
> 
> 14ms response time is the only bit that makes me wonder.



BAM instant upgrade http://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Moni...descreen+LCD+Monitor+-+Black+?productId=48448 same price.

I recommend looking here rather than else where, Aria has mad prices


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 21, 2012)

I take it the one on ebuyer is a cheapy IPS? (I'm currently  not in the know ) I'm gagging for a new monitor. Been using a 17" 1280x1024 for years, and just got a 22" HDTV and man the picture is terrible, even after getting everything set up properly.

There's no point looking at 120Hz montors within my budget so is this one definitely better than this one? I thought the IPS screen would have been better. Looks like you just saved me from a silly decision


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 21, 2012)

scaminatrix said:


> I take it the one on ebuyer is a cheapy IPS? (I'm currently  not in the know ) I'm gagging for a new monitor. Been using a 17" 1280x1024 for years, and just got a 22" HDTV and man the picture is terrible, even after getting everything set up properly.
> 
> There's no point looking at 120Hz montors within my budget so is this one definitely better than this one? I thought the IPS screen would have been better. Looks like you just saved me from a silly decision



Yeah man no point getting an IPS for that much. (It would be great if your only using photoshop and web browsing mind you)

Better to save another 100 and get the yamakasi catleap 27"


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 21, 2012)

I was thinking about the Catleap, but I'm no good at saving and I wouldn't feel comfy buying a monitor that res without having the money to upgrade GPU too.

This one no good then? Any one from this page basically  Would be really nice to save the space and the extra £20 or so. 22" is the size of my case side on; 24" might just be a smidgin too big.

Man, I can't believe I'm restricted on the size of my monitor. Bad state of affaisr


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 21, 2012)

scaminatrix said:


> I was thinking about the Catleap, but I'm no good at saving and I wouldn't feel comfy buying a monitor that res without having the money to upgrade GPU too.
> 
> This one no good then? Any one from this page basically  Would be really nice to save the space and the extra £20 or so. 22" is the size of my case side on; 24" might just be a smidgin too big.
> 
> Man, I can't believe I'm restricted on the size of my monitor. Bad state of affaisr



I'd actually go the the AOC monitor, I'm not 100% certain but I think it uses an LG or Samsung LCD anyway. ( It's a lot cheaper because the other monitors on that page are LED, LED has no quality advantage it just uses less power and takes up less space)

I've got the cheapest AOC 22 you can get ( vga boo!) and picture quality is fine aside from the VGA blur I get. ( the screen in mine is a samsung)

You'd have a lot more money to spend on other things as well.

reviews! http://www.testfreaks.co.uk/monitors/aoc-f22plus/


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 21, 2012)

And that's amazing! I'll just grab a DVI-HDMI adaptor or cable. I love you. My wallet loves you too


----------



## El_Mayo (Aug 3, 2012)

The monitors I found on Scan.co.uk:
Acer
Iiyama
Asus
and this one on eBuyer which is on sale

It's too close, I'm tempted to buy the cheapest one (Samsung)


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 3, 2012)

El_Mayo said:


> The monitors I found on Scan.co.uk:
> Acer
> Iiyama
> Asus
> ...



I'd get this myself https://www.aria.co.uk/SuperSpecial...descreen+LCD+Monitor+-+Black+?productId=47176

More connectivity options than the samsung, I hate HDMI


----------



## El_Mayo (Aug 3, 2012)

pantherx12 said:


> I'd get this myself https://www.aria.co.uk/SuperSpecial...descreen+LCD+Monitor+-+Black+?productId=47176
> 
> More connectivity options than the samsung, I hate HDMI



Ahh I just noticed I can get £20 cashback on the Samsung so I'm gonna get that


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 3, 2012)

she doesn't come with the monitor. I would go with the Iiyama.


----------

